# Lenonvo G430 wireless not working



## shivi chhabra (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have LENOVO 3000 G430 series. My wireless switch suddenly stopped working. The switch shows the light switiching on the laptop but switches off once windows has booted.
I checked the wireless network adapter which seems to be working fine as the status shows it is working fine and as an alternative I have already reinstalled the same.
The problem still persisits.

I have Win XP as my operating sysytem.

Please help!


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

A number of possiblilties are discussed here;

http://ask.metafilter.com/56423/Wifi-come-back


----------

